# site access



## whizz371 (May 18, 2021)

Hi.

I signed up with an account some weeks ago. I can post ok, but cant access the For Sale part of the site although I get a red tick ? Would be helpful as I am looking for a Mk1, and parts. could anyone help please.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, When did you last check ? check again.
Hoggy.


----------



## whizz371 (May 18, 2021)

Hi Hoggy.
I checked b4 I did the post. Just checked now and I have full access. Thanks. great forum finding it all very helpful, and friendly. Hope to have some input, and not just questions once I get going on the MK1 project.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

whizz371 said:


> Hi Hoggy.
> I checked b4 I did the post. Just checked now and I have full access. Thanks. great forum finding it all very helpful, and friendly. Hope to have some input, and not just questions once I get going on the MK1 project.


 [smiley=dude.gif]

Hoggy.


----------

